# Looking for a converter



## jhanko (May 12, 2008)

I'm looking for a boost converter that can put out 1A. @ ~28V with 8-15V supply. Variable PWM via an external pot would be a plus. I checked out the Shark, but Vout does not go high enough. Is anything like this available? Thanks.


----------



## steve6690 (May 12, 2008)

This would do it easily..

http://taskled.com/cchipo.html

large physical size though


----------



## jhanko (May 12, 2008)

steve6690 said:


> This would do it easily..
> 
> http://taskled.com/cchipo.html
> 
> large physical size though



Thanks, that's what I need but that one is too big. I need one that 1.5" diameter or less.


----------



## gillestugan (Nov 5, 2008)

Why not the Blue Shark? up to 32V output.
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=1136


----------

